# Eggs



## perks (Jan 10, 2008)

Just a quick and stupid question about eggs.

Ive been taking in all the info on this site about eating and diet so i can sort out my own diet out.

I was just wondering why when you have something like scrambled eggs for breckie you would have 1 egg and say, 3 egg whites. Why not 4 whole eggs?

Just finished my 1st week at the gym today. Really taken with it, even tho im weak as a can of p*** at the mom. Its bloody addictive tho

Cheers perks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

eat the whole egg

its a perfect balance of protein

remove the yolk and you not only remove the fat...but half the needed amino's

the only reason some people take out the yolk is if they are on a fat restricted diet

personally i would rather remove some other forms of fat from my diet rather than the yolks...as said before, it removes good protein!!

read the stickies in the diet forums...they have nutrition advice


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^ Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## perks (Jan 10, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> read the stickies in the diet forums...they have nutrition advice


Theres alot of info on here ive been trying to get through and take in, but I'll read the stickies next. :thumb:

thanks for that, wholes eggs it is then


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Not just fat but all of the cholesterol is in the yolk, for someone who doesn't exercise or take care of themselves that could be something you'd want to skip but for those who exercise regularly cholesterol = raised hormone levels (google for more info).


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

When I get bored of eggs I beat four eggs in a dish and soak a slice of bread in it and fry it. I have with beans. You can make four slices with four egg.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Eggy bread it's a favourite but I leave the bread in for ages so I get maximum absorbtion so less bread and then a nice slice of low fat cheese on top or ham. ripper.


----------

